
How Andreessen Horowitz Evaluates CEOs  - dwynings
http://bhorowitz.com/2010/05/30/how-andreessen-horowitz-evaluates-ceos/
======
aditya
A lot of what they're looking for (ability to lead, build a high performance
organization, communicate effectively, etc.) is something that you only get
through experience, of course there's always anomalies like Zuck, who beat the
odds.

~~~
greyman
In Zuck case, I think when you are very good at "Does the CEO know what to
do?", you can naturally know how to lead those below you, and those people can
then work on that "build a high performance organization" goal.

------
sajid
The Robin Li anecdote is pretty misguided. Letting your share price determine
the level of your goals is not a good example of setting objectives correctly,
Warren Buffett would be horrified.

------
scottallison
Start with the story... that's great advice

